# Military Bicycle



## Borderlord (Aug 5, 2014)

Would it be possible to get a positive ID on this machine...
The frame is stamped MK V...under the seat...
And on the other side of the frame....under the seat is.........T9913....


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 6, 2014)

*Mk V*

Hi and welcome to the forum

It's a nice example of a Mk V. I like the large military pedals.

Could have been made by any of the manufacturers, BSA, Raleigh, Phillips, to war office pattern. 

Though I'd suggest BSA, as that chainwheel, though common to other makers, was one of the two types fitted to BSAs.

Here are some pics of a BSA Mk V -

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1944-bsa-mk-v-military-roadster/

This one is a Phillips -

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1939-1945-ww2-phillips-mark-v-military-roadster/


There is no kept record of BSA frame numbers or military frame numbers. There's no presumption that numbers were consecutive. 

They were made during WW2 as well as after WW2. So yours could be either.


An early batch of BSA Mk V's were supplied to the Irish Army in 1942. The survivors of this batch that I've found seem to have more markings and they also have BSA + a number stamped on the seat tube. They are different from the 'T' series Mk V's. Mine, on the page below, also has BSA stamped into the top of the handlebars, though others I've bought and sold over the years do not.  

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1942-bsa-military-mk-v-roadster/


Here is a Mk V* - which denotes two standard brakes rather than a coaster

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1947-bsa-mk-v-army-medics-roadster/

Hope that helps

All the best

Colin


----------



## Borderlord (Aug 6, 2014)

Colin

Very many thanks for all that information....

This bicycle came out of Dublin and could  possibly one of the batch made for the Irish Army.

Will have another look tomorrow for more markings.....

Interesting stuff.

I also have a folding BSA army bicycle and will put up some pics when I get the chance.


----------



## Borderlord (Aug 7, 2014)

*Folding BSA*

Picture of my BSA.......

It lay for years in a shop a mile from me!!!!!

But it's in a good home now..........


The number is K....or maybe it's an R     52327

The pedals are not right but I am trying to get the proper ones for it.

It still has the original tyres!!!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 7, 2014)

*Airborne*

The Airborne serial nos begin 'R'

The correct pedals, cranks and chainwheel come as a complete unit, and it's very hard to find a set.

If you did find one it might cost more than you paid for the bike!

The only other option is to remove the outer parts of a pedal so you are left with the centre of a pedal; this would give the appearance of the correct pedals.

I wondered if you might be in Ireland because of your 'border' name.

The T series of Mk V's do not have any other numbers on them that I've found. 

I made a mistake in my previous message - my 1942 Mk V does not have 'BSA' on the handlebars, it had '1942' there, which is how I knew its age.

Another one I had, and sold, had a broad arrow transfer on the down tube.

Colin


----------

